# "Amazing Products"



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I got an email this morning from Popular Woodworking featuring the image below. Now I'm not sure exactly what this amazing product is, but it sure doesn't look like something one should partake in before operating power tools!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

It's a drinking filter for dirty water. (just a guess though)


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks more like a tool to make you high. Time to rethink that ad campaign.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

If it is a filter,it is a great tool for hikers,campers,survivalists,etc, I'll bet it will sell millions.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Took a little digging but I found it, yep it's a personal water filter.

http://www.thegrommet.com/lifestraw-personal-water-filter


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I wonder if they have an upgraded version….
That turns water into wine???
Now that, I'd buy!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

The Lifestraw is a hollow-membrane filter built into a straw.

I'm with you Randy I'll wait for the upgraded version


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Oh, come on. Some of the best creative ideas came after using such "amazing products". At least so I've heard…


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol. Beth and Sharon got the same vibe I was getting!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Sad to say Randy - it's more likely to turn wine into water! Not so amazing in that case, is it?


----------

